# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Runeblade of Rivendare OP healing snapshotting

## Traxex84

The Runeblade of Rivendare is a sword that heals for for +20 HP5 and gives bonus movespeed, currently the snapshotting mechanic on the Runeblade of Rivendare is not working as snapshotting should. 
How it is supposed to work is pull your +healing stat every time its going to heal and heal you for that amount +20, and a bit of negligible movespeed too.
How it currently works is upon equipping the sword it snapshots your +healing stat and never refreshes until you take off/re-equip the sword. 


Heres how the bug works:
1. Stack +Healing gear, as much as you can. My hunter managed to get up to a little under 500 with boes and some dungeon pieces like Briarwood reed.
2. Equip the sword
3. Equip your regular gear (leave the sword on)
4. Every 5 seconds heal for that amount, in my case 490.

This is absolutely nuts in PVP as I have near full damage from my ranged weapon while also healing 500 per 5 seconds. To give some insight, this is over 5x more HP5 than a raid geared warlock receives from saccing their void walker. Good luck farming the sword and hopefully it doesn't get fixed before you can abuse this ^^.

----------


## Freefall552

Any chance you could upload a video of this?  :Smile:

----------


## Traxex84

> Any chance you could upload a video of this?


Sure, it's not mine but demonstrated in this video.

Snapshotting [Runeblade of Baron Rivendare] Classic Wow - Reddit Reply - YouTube

----------


## lilsniff

This has been fixed:




> I wanted to take a second and clear up any misconceptions about the nature of this bug fix. The Runeblade of Baron Rivendare neither scaled with +healing nor snapshotted any +healing effects in Original WoW or the 1.12 Reference client. This behavior was a bug that was introduced into WoW Classic. As such, the fix that went into 1.13.3 that removed the +healing benefit and snapshotting restored this item to it’s original 1.12 state.


Source: Runeblade of Baron Rivendare - WoW Classic Bug Report - World of Warcraft Forums

----------

